# Mac - shutting down w/out AC, but battery listed as fully charged - ??



## aychica (Dec 20, 2008)

I have a macbook pro, full info on model below. when i disconnect the power source, the computer just shuts down, even though the battery life reads 95% full. what is wrong?


Model Name:	MacBook Pro 15"
Model Identifier:	MacBookPro2,2
Processor Name:	Intel Core 2 Duo
Processor Speed:	2.33 GHz
Number Of Processors:	1
Total Number Of Cores:	2
L2 Cache (per processor):	4 MB
Memory:	2 GB
Bus Speed:	667 MHz
Boot ROM Version:	MBP22.00A5.B01
SMC Version:	1.12f5

System Power Settings:

AC Power:
System Sleep Timer (Minutes):	0
Disk Sleep Timer (Minutes):	10
Display Sleep Timer (Minutes):	20
Automatic Restart On Power Loss:	No
Wake On AC Change:	No
Wake On Clamshell Open:	Yes
Wake On LAN:	Yes
Display Sleep Uses Dim:	Yes
Battery Power:
System Sleep Timer (Minutes):	180
Disk Sleep Timer (Minutes):	180
Display Sleep Timer (Minutes):	15
Wake On AC Change:	No
Wake On Clamshell Open:	Yes
Display Sleep Uses Dim:	Yes
Reduce Brightness:	Yes

Battery Information:

Battery Installed:	Yes
First low level warning:	No
Full Charge Capacity (mAh):	5442
Remaining Capacity (mAh):	5196
Amperage (mA):	0
Voltage (mV):	12291
Cycle Count:	24


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

You might need to reset the System Management Controller (SMC). Do this:

1. If the computer is on, turn it off.
2. Disconnect the AC Adapter and remove the computer's battery.
3. Press and hold down the power button for 5 seconds and then release the button.
4. Reconnect the battery and AC Adapter.
5. Press the Power button to restart the computer.

More info can be found here.


----------



## aychica (Dec 20, 2008)

Thanks - I tried this and did manage to work about 20 min without the AC plug, then it shut down again.

Do you have any other suggestions? Should I try this again?


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

Does it properly shut down, or is it an immediate loss of power (not dislike pressing the power button during the earlier segments of the boot sequence? Do you receive any battery depletion dialog?


----------



## aychica (Dec 20, 2008)

It is not a proper shut down, no warning at all, it's an immediate loss and no warning of battery depletion.....
Happy Holidays!


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

I'm having a similar problem with my 2.2Ghz 15 inch and have determined the battery to be faulty or at least have a faulty microprocessor inside it (a battery's microprocessor determines the health, amount of charge, etc.) and will hopefully get around to calling Apple soon. Is your laptop under warranty (AppleCare)?


----------

